# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  's Morgens lenzen

## KristofSt

Hallo!

Sinds donderdag, draag ik voor het eerst in mijn leven lenzen. De oogarts heeft me momenteel proeflenzen gegeven om te kijken als ik dit wel allemaal makkelijk vind etc. Deze zijn speciale lenzen ik moet ik 3 weken aanhouden, ook 's nachts. De 'echte' lenzen kan ik dan dus een halfjaar aandoen.

Nu de vraag is, 's morgens heb ik altijd een tijdje last van wat troebel/wazig zicht. Moet ik 's morgens als ik opsta misschien speciaal druppeltjes in mijn ogen doen? Want de oogarts heeft hier niets van verteld. Of is dit normaal in het wenningsproces van je ogen..?

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo KristofSt,

Ik heb zelf maand lenzen, deze mocht ik eerst 2 uurtjes in en daarna 4, 6, 8, 10 uur. Vind het apart dat jij ze ook 's nachts in moet laten, want dit mocht en mag ik absoluut niet, maar soms als ik te moe ben dan haal ik ze niet uit en dan zie ik inderdaad 's ochtends waziger en troebeler. Meestal haal ik dan mijn lenzen uit en spoel ik ze met lenzenvloeistof als een beetje water niet helpt.
Heb jij speciale nachtlenzen ofzo?

Ik heb even verder gekeken voor je en vond het volgende maar weet niet of dat voor jou van toepassing is;
Waarom moet ik mijn lenzen 's nachts uitdoen als er dag-en-nacht lenzen bestaan ?
Het langdurig (dag-en-nacht) dragen van contactlenzen is op termijn permanent schadelijk voor uw ogen. Als U uw lenzen 's nachts uithaalt, laat U uw ogen niet alleen rusten, U kan uw lenzen bovendien schoonmaken en disinfecteren.
Wij raden het 's nachts inhouden van contactlenzen dan ook af. 
_(Bron; oogartsenpraktijk-schilde.be)_

Ik denk dat je het beste je oogarts kan raadplegen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## KristofSt

Hallo

Ondertussen heb ik de "echte" lenzen gekregen. Deze draag ik nu ongeveer een week en mag ik (zonder uit te doen) tot eind november dragen. Ik had de oogarts gevraagd als dat normaal was dat ik 's morgens wat last had van troebel zicht. Dit was normaal zei, ik had wat last van droge ogen. Ze had me druppeltjes voorgeschreven die hier wat tegen zouden helpen.

Ondertussen na 1 week heb ik 's morgens minder en minder last van troebel zicht, ook zonder die druppels.

De lenzen die ik heb zijn wat speciale lenzen zei de oogarts. Hoe het juist allemaal in elkaar zit weet ik niet maar het komt er dus gewoon op neer dat die half-jaar lenzen zijn, die ik 's nachts ook niet hoef uit te doen. Deze lenzen zijn nog niet zo bekend bij anderen.

Na een tijd, zei de oogarts, mag ik deze lenzen zelfs tot 1 jaar inhouden zonder ooit uit te doen.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Kristof,

Fijn dat je zicht minder troebel is  :Smile: 
Hopelijk ondervind je in de toekomst geen hinder van je lenzen!
Ik had idd na het plaatsen van mijn bovenstaande post navraag gedaan bij oogarts en die lenzen zijn vrij nieuw en onbekend zoals je zegt, dus vandaar dat er op internet weinig over te vinden is nog, maar ben blij dat je weet wat het is en geholpen bent  :Smile: 
Veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## medicaltravelservice

Hoi Kristof,

Ja het is inderdaad moeilijk om iets te vinden over het gebruik van lenzen, ik ben er gelukkig sinds een jaar vanaf. Is het niet een idee om ook je ogen te laten laseren? ben je van je lenzen en het gebruik van je bril af.

Groetjes,
Astrid Greven

Http://www.medicaltravelservice.nl

----------


## KristofSt

Ik ben eerst al blij dat ik na al die jaren mijn bril eindelijk kwijt ben  :Smile: .
Momenteel loopt alles nu ook beter met mijn lenzen. Heb er minder en minder last van. 

Betreft het laseren van mijn ogen... Eerst en vooral is dit nogal een dure "operatie", en ook, het hoeft bij mij nog niet. Mijn ogen zijn -1 en -1.5, dus zelfs zonder bril zie ik nog wel goed, alleen niet zo scherp natuurlijk. Dus de eerste komende jaren zal dat nog niet echt nodig zijn denk ik  :Big Grin:

----------

